

Microsoft Makes World's Most Ethical Companies List - sytelus
http://www.minyanville.com/business-news/editors-pick/articles/aapl-msft-sbux-ge-pep-tgt/3/16/2012/id/39943

======
codgercoder
for some meanings of "ethical"

